
VOIP Armor by Mushroom Networks Grabs the Most Innovative Product Award - cahitakin19
http://timesofsandiego.com/business/2015/12/01/connect-recognizes-innovations-from-sea-drones-to-smart-earplugs/
======
PaulHoule
man this guy has practically zero karma after pitching hundreds of stories

